# 14 years old



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww what a sweet boy he was! He really looks like a younger dog in that shot. I'm sorry he's gone. It is so hard to lose them, when they are such generous hearts. I hope you find some comfort in memories of him.

(As I type this, my 12 year old lab mix is sleeping in front of me, the 7 year old Golden is on one side, the 8 month golden/border mix is sleeping on the other. Having more than one dog does help remind me why I keep doing this to myself... As my mom always says.. "I can't imagine it any other way")


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Buck was a handsome boy, hope you can treasure the memories of him today.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Buck was a very beautiful boy and I hope all the wonderful memories of him ease the pain of missing him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sandra, Buck was a gorgeous guy. I know how much you miss him.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good looking guy. My 8 year old's face is all white. Started turning a little white at 3. Funny how they can be so different.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Sandra.... what a handsome boy. Happy birthday sweetheart.... play hard at the bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Buck was a lovely Boy play hard at the bridge sweet boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandra*

Sandra:

Buck was a very handsome dog indeed!!

My Smooch who will be 10 years old on Valentines Day had more gray on her face at 8 years old, then Buck did!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Buck was a very handsome boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Buck looked very distinguished. I am sure he will have had a party with his friends at the bridge

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Buck


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw, Happy Birthday Buck. Party well with all your friends at the bridge. Lovely looking boy.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You & Skypup went thru the gate to Rainbow Bridge almost together Buck ~ Thank You for being there to take care of Skyler and show him around. We'll be seeing you sometime in the future and you can catch us up on all the trouble you two have been causing.


----------

